# Great Day on the EDGE!!



## chaos1 (Feb 7, 2008)

Like most post's, we headed out around 530am from sherman cove. Bait, beer and the boys were ready for a good day. Went right to the numbers and BAM! the fish were on! AJ's, Grouper and Mingo's abound. Lost a real nice man eater about nine, it was all him, he was kicking the tackles @#$!. BIG shark, don't know what kind, never got a good look at him. We were back at sherman cove by 1o and napping by 4:00. Great day on the Gulf!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Good job, I went to the edge and slammed the ajs yesterday. Caught 5 from 33" to 35" and released a box car load of just shorts.


----------



## chaos1 (Feb 7, 2008)

Those AJ's sure are fun! Congrats on you day..:usaflag


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

They are really a blast on light jigging rods and butterfly jigs.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Great box of fish, lots of good eats.


----------



## Heller High Water Mate (Apr 14, 2008)

Heck yeah looks like you guys had a great day! Awesome!!!


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Now thats a trip. Great report and :takephoto:clap:clap


----------



## Sundance (Oct 27, 2007)

I chose to go to Biloxi with the wife :reallycrying

How jealous because I was booked on this trip with Chaos... I am so freaking jealous:sick

Sundance


----------



## Navman (Sep 9, 2008)

Ok rub it in  wait till I post my Pic's.


----------

